# How often to the toilet



## jess02 (Apr 3, 2004)

I have had IBS for 5 years now, I've never had a colonoscopy to be diagnosed properly and have been seriously thinking about it lately just to rule out other problems, I'm just abit worried about the procedure, like how many times do you go to the toilet? Are you sitting on there all night or do you actually get some sleep, also by going to the toilet so often does it cause any discomfort, is it easy to pass, (hard stools or like water) any other info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## iainshaw (Apr 27, 2002)

Jess,Really does depend on what type of prep you use on how often you go to the toilet. Most doctors are considerate and if you prep the day before a colonoscopy they will time your prep so you get some sleep.From my own experience, we use something called Klenprep here in Ireland, which is made up into 4 litres of liquid. you have to drink it at about a litre an hour, which is fine for the first hour or two but can get a bit nauseating for the final two hours and it can be a struggle to drink. I think I ended up taking it over 5 hours, but I did get to the end of it. After about an hour your stomach makes the most horrendous noises - like water draining down the plug hole in the sink and then I started to get very watery diarrhoea. It got to the point where I was going about every 5-10 minutes for about 2-3 hours. What I must say is that it was not painful like diarrhoea with a stomach upset can be painful - you just get the urge to go and you have to go immediately - water gushes out of bum and thats it. I started prep at 2pm and by 9pm the diarrhoea had stopped totally and I had a really good nights sleep. One thing that has been reported by a lot of people who take the Klenprep in Ireland is that for months after they feel great - they get really healthy solid bowel movements which most hadn't had for some time before. I know of people who would willingly take this every few months just to get the good feeling afterwards.Hope this helps - all I would say is that to not be afraid of it - best advice I was given was to take a couple of sea sickness tablets before you start the prep to counter any nausea that you get. Also you will probably be told to drink lots - you will lose a fair amount of fluid doing your prep - best not to get dehydrated.Iain


----------



## Polly6034 (Sep 21, 2003)

Hi Jess:I had the Fleet phosphoro-soda (not sure of spelling!). I found that it wasn't as bad as I had thought, I think that the worst thing was the taste of the prep mixture!!!I agree that this sort of diarrhoea is much better than the awful crampy diarrhoea I normally get!! I got the tummy rumbles about 30 minutes to an hour after drinking the stuff, and then I was on and off the toilet for about 3-4 hours - very watery. Did wake up a little bit through the night...but I got knocked out for the procedure and slept all the next day, so I was definitely not sleep deprived!! And you feel so good having a nice empty tummy for awhile - no diarrhoea for the next few days!!One tip: get some nappy rash cream to apply on your bottom before and during the prep...you get VERY sore in that region.


----------

